# 2015 Tundra plowed installed



## hillbillydeluxe

Well after much debate to go with boss or western. Yesterday I had a western midweight plow installed. I'm really impressed with how the truck handles it and can't wait to test it out this winter. Here's a "teaser" pic with more pics to come...


----------



## mercer_me

The truck and plow both look great. I bet that Mid Weight barely squats the front end. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Thanks Mercer

2015 Tundra plowed installed
(I must of been all excited and couldn't type...haha)

When I raise the plow, the truck drops 1/2 inch.

I chose the poly over the steel, just hope it doesn't fade into the color pink like the old westerns did. I have a back drag edge, deflector, and curb guards getting installed. I'll post final pics when it's all wrapped up.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe




----------



## mercer_me

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it in action this Winter.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Time now for better tires than those stock ones ! Nice rig !


----------

